# SONY VAIO VGN-AR51 - BEEP CODES?



## invernesspl (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi

I've got a Sony VGN-AR51SU laptop that has been superb until suddenly after trying to take it out of standby I get a black screen, having no other option I held down the power button to reset, now when I try to boot I get 1 long beep followed by 2 short beeps, no screen and nothing else. All keys on the keyboard beep when pressed apart from ctrl / alt / delete.

Can you help??

Thanks.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

1 short/no error - (Normal. POST successful)
1 long 2 short - (Video Controller Failure or faulty add-on card)
1-3-3-1 - (DRAM refresh failure)
3-3-1 - (Parity Circuit Failure)
1-3-1-3 - (System Timer Failure)
1-4-1-3 - (Processor Failure)
1-3-3-1 - (Keyboard Controller / Gate A20)
1-3-4-3 - (Virtual Mode Exception Error)


----------



## invernesspl (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, thanks for posting the codes, I have opened up the laptop and also followed the blank screen tests as sticky'd on this forum. no matter what I remove and try I get the same error code on every boot. Do you think it is worth buying a new graphics card to try? Or do you have any other tests I could try? 

On opening the laptop I have discovered that the SD memory card reader has actually broken away from the motherboard, but I believe this has been broken for quite some time so not likely to be related to the current fault?? 

Thanks for your help.


----------

